# sandy creek northern pike



## sauguy (Apr 8, 2004)

fished sandy creek with my wife today, had on 3 - 30 inch plus pike on. only was able to land one of them. it measured 34 inches, but it should go bigger because we just took a quick measure with a tape measure holding it like in the pic. of course the only one landed was the one the wife caught. here is a pic, she lets me hold her fish, because i can't land any of my own.


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

That is a very nice pike!!! :B


----------



## saugeyeslayer1 (Oct 9, 2004)

GREAT JOB!!! to bad the others got away. Was you using leaders and what did you get them on if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

really nice pike there. where abouts is sandy creek. northeast oh.?


----------



## sauguy (Apr 8, 2004)

no leaders, 6 lb test, was fishing for smallies. caught on two inch gulp twister tails yellow and watermellon on 1/8 ounce jig. sandy creek runs threw stark, tusc and carroll counties.


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

Awesome showing! That is a nice pike compared to most of the small ones I hear about from the Tusc! 

Just makes me want to explore the Sandy even more!


----------



## mrtwister_jbo (Apr 7, 2004)

nice fish there my friend  
the twisters


----------



## saugeyeslayer1 (Oct 9, 2004)

THANKS!!for the info sauguy.Does the sandy creek feed leesville lake?


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

nice fish never caught one that big in ohio.


----------



## bttmline (Apr 7, 2004)

Sauguy
nice pike, i work around e.sparta and sandyville and have often thought that creek would be awesome and you just proved it. 
bttmline


----------



## sauguy (Apr 8, 2004)

saugeyeslayer1 said:


> THANKS!!for the info sauguy.Does the sandy creek feed leesville lake?


no it does not. do not know what feeds leesville.


----------



## saugeyeslayer1 (Oct 9, 2004)

thanks i thought it was sandy creek, but a buddy of mine said it is conotton creek that feeds leesville.


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

The Big Mcguire and Little Mcguire (spel?) feed Leesville, Little McGuire at the North Fork and Big Mcguire at the South Fork. The spillway creek empties into Connoton Creek about 3/4 mile below the spillway. Conotton Creek starts above Jewett and joins Atwood spillway creek and becomes One Leg Creek and it dumps into the Tuscarawas River above Dover Dam.


----------



## saugeyeslayer1 (Oct 9, 2004)

Thanks hatchetman for the info.You sure cleared things up for me.


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

Anytime Saugeyeslayer1. I grew up sucker fishing the Leesville, Atwood feeder creek's and the Tuscarawas and Wahonding Rivers with my Dad. You name a creek in that area and I've probably drowned a worm in it. The one thing I don't know is can you get to where Big Sandy joins the Tuscarawas above Bolivar? I've never fished there....Pete....AKA.... Hatchetman


----------

